# Campsites for snobs?



## Finola

Hi can anyone recommend an campsites for snobs?

Crazy as it sounds as a newbie with a misus who believes that all uk campsites are for the knotted hankie brigade or string vests, tennents super and karaoke fans I have some serious work to do.

Can anyone recommend a nice campsite within two hours of Liverpool that will aid me to convince her that weekending in the uk is a possibility?

Please let me know why you recommend the site also.

Thanks a hopefull Hubble and Dad, Phill


----------



## teemyob

*Snobs*

Best I can come up with is Longnor Wood.

Adults only

The Boss is a complete 4ss.

TM


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry mate, you're not going to get to France in 2 hrs. :wink: 

tony


----------



## aultymer

Better class of diner @ CL
and dinner!


----------



## gloworm

The Plassey, just past wrexham on A483 you will pick up sign for it, its certainly snobbs prices. :lol:


----------



## peribro

Take her to Riverside Touring Park in Betws-y-coed here. 69 miles from Liverpool and a fantastic site with wonderful scenery. Also a couple of good pubs a few minutes walk away. It was one of the first sites we visited in the motorhome and my wife was blown away by it! I'm pretty sure that anyone turning up with a knotted hankie or string vest would be banned for life!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We've been motorhoming for over four years now and have never been to a non-posh site, using your criteria. Perhaps you just need to keep away from any site with bars, pools and entertainment.

How about Chatsworth CC site near Buxton?


Chris


----------



## Finola

*France!*



GEMMY said:


> Sorry mate, you're not going to get to France in 2 hrs. :wink:
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony
Thats half the battle, just come back from 17 days in the ardeche.

Blighty just doesn't seem to compare to the French understanding of motorhoming.

I guess if I lived on the south coast :-(


----------



## teemyob

*Re: France!*



Finola said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, you're not going to get to France in 2 hrs. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony
> Thats half the battle, just come back from 17 days in the ardeche.
> 
> Blighty just doesn't seem to compare to the French understanding of motorhoming.
> 
> I guess if I lived on the south coast :-(
Click to expand...

It might have to be the South East coast mind. Something I have mentioned many times in the past.

TM


----------



## coppo

Cracking post, many thanks and I,m sorry I can't recommend anything.

If your wife wants to tag along with us sometime, I can take her to some right s...hole sites, will put her off for life :lol: :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner

Problem is the influence of Liverpool travels a lot further than two hours! :lol: :lol: 

Sorry Scousers, couldn't resist!


----------



## camallison

peribro said:


> Take her to Riverside Touring Park in Betws-y-coed here. 69 miles from Liverpool and a fantastic site with wonderful scenery. Also a couple of good pubs a few minutes walk away. It was one of the first sites we visited in the motorhome and my wife was blown away by it! I'm pretty sure that anyone turning up with a knotted hankie or string vest would be banned for life!


Yes - a cracking good site - and they reinvest money every year keeping it up to standard, and you can't say that about many sites.

Colin


----------



## rosalan

She will need to prepare for a good English summer and with the price of P20, my wife and I find a large man's hanky can prevent nasty red foreheads. A tip here to prevent losing your hanky is to tie a small knot in each corner; it works a treat and is conveniently located for use during the hay-fever season.
Although my wife does not approve, I have read (in the Sun I think) that a string vest is good for retaining warmth. As I like a bit of a tan also, I highly commend your good lady to try a string vest.
I fully agree about the comment re Tennents, disgusting! Heineken is much cheaper for my daily laying one on.
You tell her that if she wants a real good night out; come camping but brush up on her darts so her and me can have a good game
Alan


----------



## coppo

Know what you mean about the Tennents Alan  

My wife is a member of the motorhome fun forum and I sometimes have a little look on with her, can you imagine the replies if this thread was on there


----------



## geordie01

Go to the cc site at Cheshire Oaks which is a nice site then take her to the Rake hungry horse pub 100 yards from the site entrance which is the worst place i have been to for a long time and she should be pleased to go anywhere after that experience.


----------



## aldra

I don't think you can go wrong on CLs

All the ones we have stayed on have been in very lovely locations

We find them very relaxing and" far from the madding crowd"

but then again a knotted hanky would be absent on my list of things to avoid

In my experience they usually have a rather nice person sheltering under them  

Aldra


----------



## coppo

Joking aside, I,m with you all the way here Sandra.

Some of the CL,s are in beautiful peaceful locations with lovely, interesting people running them.

Paul.


----------



## Rosbotham

Best one I can think of with that criteria is Tyddyn Du at Penmeanmawr. Adult only, every pitch has sea view, excellent facilities. You could struggle to get on it though.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Go wild camping there is always a better class of nobody around you.

ray.


----------



## Easyriders

We'd also suggest the Plassey, near where we live. It has woodland, a pool, several snobby shops, a hairdresser, a snobby coffee shop. It's not far to Llangollen, which has lots of exclusive shops, an Italian deli, and several wine bars as well as wonderful scenery. In the opposite direction is Chester, about 20 minutes away, plenty for snobs there, especially when the races are on (take your champers in to the Royal enclosure).

The Plassey is about 1 hour from Liverpool.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

This knotted hanky guy has always seemed quite a nice bloke - don't you think?


----------



## wp1234

Try the Bron Y Wendon site at Colwyn Bay - great staff ,great site and close to a super coastal cycle path.

http://www.bronywendontouringpark.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## Finola

*Knotted hanky*



KeithChesterfield said:


> This knotted hanky guy has always seemed quite a nice bloke - don't you think?


Palin I could handle, I bet he has some fascinating stories to tell.

It's more likely that I would find myself camped along side Rab C Nesbitt.


----------



## JohnandChristine

We stayed at an adults only site last week 
( http://www.cheddarbridge.co.uk/touring.html ) .

Is there a directory of adult -only sites ? We'd like to do this again.


----------



## Rosbotham

RX12 said:


> Is there a directory of adult -only sites ? We'd like to do this again.


http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=122


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We have just had 10 days on the CC&C site at Beadnell Northumberland, we had my son and partner, My three grandchildren 12, 15, 26 and great grandson aged 3 all crammed together in our van and a tent at the back of the van, it was bedlam and I loved it..

There were families all round with young children having the time of their lives making the most of the 10 days of summer we just had, watching them all interacting was inspiring..

And folk want to sit on a campsite by themselves, or just close the door on others and be with old folk who also close their doors on them..

Well it beats me, I hope I never get like that..

ray.


----------



## Rapide561

*Site*

The CCC at Teversal has one of the best facility blocks I have ever encountered.

Russell


----------



## blongs

*Re: Site*



Rapide561 said:


> The CCC at Teversal has one of the best facility blocks I have ever encountered.
> 
> Russell


I was just going to suggest this place as it comes in on theaa.com as 2h 8mins from Liverpool.

We were there a few weeks ago for a re-visit.

Teversal Gallery on MHF

Ben


----------



## trevd01

RX12 said:


> We stayed at an adults only site last week
> ( http://www.cheddarbridge.co.uk/touring.html ) .
> 
> Is there a directory of adult -only sites ? We'd like to do this again.


I assume an adults-only site is like an adults-only shop? 8O


----------



## suedew

We've just spent 5 days at Scarborough C&CC site. Use our awning for the first time
Had 2 granddaughters with us, before we were set up, hadn't even switched off the engine, 2 other girls of similar ages were waving to ours. 
Girls watched DVD before bed in our van, both sets of grandparents chilled in our awning, spent the 5 days together most of the time, we all had a whale of a time. Thanks Malcolm and Jean, don't know if you are on here, but it was great.

Teversal is a lovely site, but i think the toilet block at Harlech is even better.
There are times, when we just want to be alone and chill, especially after the school holidays, but do enjoy meeting friends old and new.

Sue


----------



## tonyt

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We have just had 10 days on the CC&C site at Beadnell Northumberland, we had my son and partner, My three grandchildren 12, 15, 26 and great grandson aged 3 all crammed together in our van and a tent at the back of the van, it was bedlam and I loved it..
> 
> There were families all round with young children having the time of their lives making the most of the 10 days of summer we just had, watching them all interacting was inspiring..
> 
> And folk want to sit on a campsite by themselves, or just close the door on others and be with old folk who also close their doors on them..
> 
> Well it beats me, I hope I never get like that..
> 
> ray.


Everyone to their own Ray.

It's great to witness kids enjoying themselves but there are times when some of us prefer some peace and quiet and so choose to go to sites where it's just that.

If it was Bedlam on your pitch it must have been close to Bedlam on the pitches on either side of you - and maybe that's the point of this thread.

I detect a "I like it so you must too" in your post.


----------



## rayrecrok

tonyt said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> We have just had 10 days on the CC&C site at Beadnell Northumberland, we had my son and partner, My three grandchildren 12, 15, 26 and great grandson aged 3 all crammed together in our van and a tent at the back of the van, it was bedlam and I loved it..
> 
> There were families all round with young children having the time of their lives making the most of the 10 days of summer we just had, watching them all interacting was inspiring..
> 
> And folk want to sit on a campsite by themselves, or just close the door on others and be with old folk who also close their doors on them..
> 
> Well it beats me, I hope I never get like that..
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> I detect a "I like it " in your post.
Click to expand...

Absolutely :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra

I must admit I am not a lover of masses of kids on site

But then again I don't tend to travel with my grandkids

If I did a different criteria would apply and I can understand rays pleasure

I am lucky enough to be able to travel out of school holidays so can enjoy the kids at weekend knowing come Sunday all will be quiet

Don't think I have ever been on an Adult only site

but I am interested in the answer to Trevd01's question :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Finola

*Re: Site*



blongs said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CCC at Teversal has one of the best facility blocks I have ever encountered.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to suggest this place as it comes in on theaa.com as 2h 8mins from Liverpool.
> 
> We were there a few weeks ago for a re-visit.
> 
> Teversal Gallery on MHF
> 
> Ben
Click to expand...

Thanks Ben, I drive faster than the average motorhomer so that will be ok ;-)

Two kids needing the toilet and asking ' are we there yet' every five seconds!


----------



## oldtart

How about Bury caravan Club site.

Doesn't take long from Wigan.

There 's also a super site, family owned at Naburn Lock near York with a bus stop to York just outside the entrance to the site. Five minutes walk at the most down to the River Ouse.

Val


----------



## aldra

The Bury site is very nice,rural setting in parkland, a small pub on the border does pub meals at a very reasonable price, lunch and dinner I often take the young grandkids there for a walk and a meal

Close to the Steam train for a lovely day up the valley

And a day in Bury market is not to be missed, fantastic outdoor market Wed, Fri and Saturday but the indoor Market is open daily

and if shopping is your thing a brand new shopping complex to add to the existing enclosed one

All in all a pleasant few days to be had

Aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> The Bury site is very nice,rural setting in parkland, a small pub on the border does pub meals at a very reasonable price, lunch and dinner I often take the young grandkids there for a walk and a meal
> 
> Close to the Steam train for a lovely day up the valley
> 
> And a day in Bury market is not to be missed, fantastic outdoor market Wed, Fri and Saturday but the indoor Market is open daily
> 
> and if shopping is your thing a brand new shopping complex to add to the existing enclosed one
> 
> All in all a pleasant few days to be had
> 
> Aldra


Would love to try but always booked up when i want to visit.

Sue


----------



## aldra

Sue

the minute you manage

Pm me, you are coming to me for a meal, only 10 mins away

Love to meet up and we will collect you from the site

Aldra


----------



## MEES

Holgates at Silverdale not cheap but everything top notch. Nice restaurant, swimming pool sauna etc. Nice walks from site handy for trips out to Lakes, Cartmel, etc.


----------



## Finola

Thanks everyone, great advice.

Were off to the plassey this weekend. 

I'm seriously considering chatsworth next as there should be suitable distractions.

Can anyone suggest sites near national trust property's?

Wish me luck!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

The Beyond Limits sculpture exhibition held at Chatsworth in the autumn is well worth a visit if you like that sort of thing (which we do). We went a couple of years ago and the gardens themselves are fantastic in autumn colours too.

Chris


----------



## Easyriders

Finola said:


> Thanks everyone, great advice.
> 
> Were off to the plassey this weekend.
> 
> I'm seriously considering chatsworth next as there should be suitable distractions.
> 
> Can anyone suggest sites near national trust property's?
> 
> Wish me luck!


While you're at the Plassey, you are very close to two NT properties - Chirk Castle (Wrexham LL14 5AF) and Erddig (Wrexham LL13 0YT). Both interesting in different ways; Erddig is described as 'the jewel in the crown of Welsh country houses'

If you are members, find a NT property you like in their guidebook, and put the postcode in to google maps. Then put "campsites" into "search nearby".

If you are not members, but plan to visit more than two properties in a year, it's probably worth joining NT.


----------

